#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains 2016 Releases Ranking

## amos.0119

Joint Entrance Examination, JEE Mains 2016 ranking for the candidates is released by the CBSE at the official site of the JEE Mains 2016 and CBSE.


*Check JEE-Mains Ranking : Here*


*Important Date:

**DATE
*
*EVENT*

23-June-2016
Joint  Apex Board declares JEE (Main) 2016 AIRs

24-June-2016 (10:00 IST) to 28-June-2016 (17:00 IST)
Candidates registration and fill-in their choices of academic programs in participating Institutes

27-June-2016 (10:00 IST to 16:00 IST)
Display of mock seat allocation based on the choices filled-in by candidates as of 26-June-2016 (17:00 IST)

29 June 2016
Reconcile the data, allocate seats, verify and validate

30 June (10:00   IST) 2016
Seat allocation   (1st round)

Four or Five days
Acceptance of seat (1st round)

After 1st round seat acceptance, one day
Display  of seats filled/ availability status & Seat allocation (2nd round)

Two or Three days
Acceptance/withdrawal of seat (2nd round)

After 2nd round seat acceptance, Day one
Display  of seats filled/ availability status , Seat allocation (3rd round)

Two or Three days
Acceptance/withdrawal of seat (3rd round)

After 3rd round                seat acceptance, one day
Display  of seats filled/availability status, Seat allocation (4th round)

One or Two days
Acceptance of seat (4th round)








  Similar Threads: JEE Mains 2016 Solved Paper JEE Mains 2016 Admission Notice for Students JEE Mains 2016 official answer key JEE Mains-Advance 2016 Registration and Notification

----------

